# Can you freeze  Pecan Pie?



## Cookdr (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a new kid on the Discusscooking block. I've never made a pecan pie that has turned out right til now. Can I freeze it for Thanksgiving or do I have to make another one just before the Holiday?


----------



## pdswife (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the group!
I've never tried to freeze a pecan pie... hold on and one of our bakers will come
along and answer your question.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, it freezes fine but the texture of the pecans may be a little soft after defrosting.  Before freezing, cover with plastic wrap, then foil.  Defrost at room temperature for several hours. 

You can also store pecan pie for a couple of days at room temperature and refrigerated for several days. In both cases, the pie should be covered with plastic wrap.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2008)

While it may freeze well, I think the better solution by far is to eat it and make another for the holiday.  Not for any other reason than I love pecan pie.


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 16, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> While it may freeze well, I think the better solution by far is to eat it and make another for the holiday.  Not for any other reason than I love pecan pie.



Agreed...I also find the thought of potentially soggy pecans traumatic, at the very least.


----------

